# Ethanol Plant



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

This is my recently finished ethanol plant. The table measures 8' X 3' 6" and has an insulation board placed on top. I spray painted large evergreen sheets with Rust-Oleum Desert Bisque for texture and applied them to the board. All buildings are from Walthers Cornerstone North American Ethanol Plant Series. A combination of Walthers and Plastruct parts are used for the ethanol and water piping. The sky was painted by an artist.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Close up of distillers dried grain operation for export containers.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks very nice indeed, good workmanship.

Magic


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, it that's the size of one diorama thing on the layout, you must have a huge layout! Nice looking plant.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome work there!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

im always amazed at your guys work. im not that good at building stuff...(yet )


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments! Because I don't have room for a large running layout, I went the diorama route. This way, there was enough room for the plant and service tracks.

The last structure I added is the plant's office building. It's from the Pikestuff Kitbasher Series. Pikestuff is the only company I know of that produces a kit for a modern office building. The only thing left to do with the structure is to fill a few open spaces at the bottom and attached an Evergreen sheet under it.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Maintenance man getting a workout climbing the silo ladder.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Darn you Fazeman, now you have given me more ideas, and expansion ideas. Great work and so fitting for today. No more gold mines or silver mines.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Darn you Fazeman, now you have given me more ideas, and expansion ideas. Great work and so fitting for today. No more gold mines or silver mines.


Yeah, but if you expand your project any further, you won't have any room in your garage. That is, unless you do another one of your table hinge specialties. Keep up the great work.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

If I ever get the track glued down, I actually don't lose any garage space, by pure luck, and I mean pure luck, my benches/shelves clear the bottom by 1/4 inch. So they slide under the solid 2 foot section.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Great diorama! I might snag some ideas, I am currently working on an N scale chemical plant.....need ideas.....


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

We need updates Fazeman!!!!


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> We need updates Fazeman!!!!


I'm currently assembling four Wilson 43' grain trailers by Lonestar.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

For me, numerous research pictures played an important part in defining a prototypical layout. This included detailed pictures such as the one for a water tower.

https://pix.sfly.com/YVVw4O

https://pix.sfly.com/z0NZAO


----------



## cubalz (Apr 25, 2019)

That is very impressive!


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks Cubalz. The attached picture shows one of four Wilson 43' Pacesetter grain trailers (COOP) I purchased from Lonestar. While assembly and some filing is required, Lonestar is the only company that produces HO grain trailers. The detailed parts and decals are excellent. Tiny decal strips like the reflective tape at the bottom of the trailer is the only trouble spot I had. Just need more practice with that. Assembly can also be made so the tarp is in the rolled up position. Tarps come in a variety of colors. Decals are representative of different companies.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2019)

Very nicely done Fazeman. Great modelling!!

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

waitin' 4 the train said:


> Very nicely done Fazeman. Great modelling!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gary.


Thanks Gary.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking good sir, and glad to see you back on the board.

The trucks look fantastic sir.

I remember telling you I thought your idea of the Ethanal plant was great, so I went for it to. Trying to do things along a more modern front. I am working on a modern Power plant, and thought I had several maintenance vehicles that would go with it, but not to be found. 

I ordered more lights, as I ran out of the main ones that I use. So kind of dead in the water until Friday I guess.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Looking good sir, and glad to see you back on the board.
> 
> The trucks look fantastic sir.
> 
> ...


Poppet,

I remember you telling me you're leaving the gold and silver mines behind and going modern. Catching up on your pages, you took off like a rocket and never looked back. Your whole layout is highly impressive. Something to see in person. You may want to check out River Point Station HO utility vehicles. High quality.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Unfortunately I have N scale. We get the left over scraps from you big guys,, and we steal anything we can from those poor boys that do Z. It all goes down hill you know. They did have an N section, but nothing shows up when you push the buttonl'


----------



## Loconut (Nov 7, 2019)

Fazeman said:


> This is my recently finished ethanol plant. The table measures 8' X 3' 6" and has an insulation board placed on top. I spray painted large evergreen sheets with Rust-Oleum Desert Bisque for texture and applied them to the board. All buildings are from Walthers Cornerstone North American Ethanol Plant Series. A combination of Walthers and Plastruct parts are used for the ethanol and water piping. The sky was painted by an artist.


I like the plant and it was scratch built I presume. Being a N scaler primarily, I do all scratch building.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey Fazeman, glad to see you back, maybe like me, and take the summer off. Anxious to see the new improvements!!!!!


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Loconut said:


> I like the plant and it was scratch built I presume. Being a N scaler primarily, I do all scratch building.


I built the plant from scratch because there was no other way around it.
Had I been able to build it in N scale, I would have had enough room to encircle the plant with operating tracks. But, I'll settle for the diorama.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Hey Fazeman, glad to see you back, maybe like me, and take the summer off. Anxious to see the new improvements!!!!!


No improvements. I just took the summer off.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice work Fazeman, you pack a lot in a small space. Just curious do any of your structures have lighting? 

Andy


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Steamfan77 said:


> Nice work Fazeman, you pack a lot in a small space. Just curious do any of your structures have lighting?
> 
> Andy


Not at this time Andy. But, I may look into it down the road.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

I’m in the same boat, not yet but I’m thinking about it. 

Andy


----------

